# Finally The 7a38-702h Arrived From Usa...great Shape!



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

and took it to my watchmaker to install new battery, replace broken lug pin and adjust size for my wrist. Took it home then and polished it a bit ...two toned finish on it...brushed top case and high polished sides..

...this is for you, 7A38fan!


----------



## Royal_Blue (Mar 8, 2009)

Great condition 7A you got there, a pleasure to work on that movement..


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thian said:


> ...this is for you, 7A38fan!


Very nice, Thian ! 

I may need a little work doing on my own 7A38-7020, before I post any photos of it. Although the case and bracelet have been nicely refinished, I've noticed that the face could do with a clean, but worse still, I've discovered a slight problem with the chronometer function. The 30-minute register is stuck at 28 minutes; does not move, and will not reset either with the chronograph re-set button or through the process of pulling out the crown and re-indexing the individual counters. A fairly common problem with 7A38's apparently. 

Do you fancy having a go at another one, Royal Blue ? :huh:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > ...this is for you, 7A38fan!
> ...


I had to post how to change the day/date and got the answer from other owners. One fellow saw that the 30min counter needed resetting so he told me how to do it....worked fine (knock on wood!)

No, I think this gold dial verion will be the one example for my 7Axx collection....going broke collecting watches hahaha!

Hope you get yours to function after servicing it!


----------



## Royal_Blue (Mar 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > ...this is for you, 7A38fan!
> ...


Sure,i'm sure I could sort that out for you. You can email me at nick_1871 at hotmail dot com


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Royal_Blue said:


> Sure,i'm sure I could sort that out for you. You can email me at nick_1871 at hotmail dot com


Thanks, Nick.

Will do presently. 

I should state, here and now, that I'm in no way disappointed with what I purchased from this eBay seller. :huh:

The watch in question, a 7A38-7020 (with a fairly unusual face / sub-dial colour combination - item # 370167836628) was clearly described as: "We do not know for sure if the chronograph works correctly". :russian_roulette:

So I was pleasantly surprised that the sweep and 1/10th / second functions all worked and reset properly. 

This appears to be a relatively common fault with older 7A38's. I've certainly seen it before in item descriptions on eBay. What also reminded me recently is that there is an otherwise very nice looking 7A38-7289 currently on eBay in the States (ending in approximately 12 hours) that exhibits almost exactly the same problem (except that one is stuck at 23 minutes). So much so, that I copied and pasted the wording from his item description for my previous post .... almost verbatim:



> The 30-minute register is stuck at 28 minutes; does not move, and will not reset either with the chronograph re-set button or through the process of pulling out the crown and re-indexing the individual counters.


Before anyone points that out. :blush:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thian said:


> No, I think this gold dial verion will be the one example for my 7Axx collection....going broke collecting watches hahaha!


Noooo. You can't stop there, Thian !









If you're into Gold Seiko's (and 7Axx's) you've got to have at least one of these as well:

A gold-tone 7A38-7190 (See: http://kymwatchlog.blogspot.com/2008/08/i-...is-is-must.html )










.... Or the totally O.T.T. 7A38-7289 (which also comes in a white-faced version):










Problem is finding one whose plating is still in reasonable condition *and* all the functions work. Lot of 'projects' out there.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I really like the OP watch,looks very similar in style to a AP Royal oak


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah I thought that it had slight look of Royal Oak about it.

That is my dream watch, look forward to the day I have one of them in my collection, a Royal Oak that is:


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

This one probably more similar though:


----------

